# Eye sight help urgent



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Have you seen an opthamologist?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Purplelady (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello . I am sorry to read about your eye trouble like asked above have you been to the Opthalmolgist ?? To have a talk with them and explain about how really worried you are when your on your horse . Ask about to see if there is any one who might be able to help you get your new horse use to things that might happen . ALL thou I really Hope NOTHING ever DOES . Take care . And let us know how you get on . From Purplelady
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Overread (Mar 7, 2015)

I've read that miniature horses have been used as "seeing eye" animals for the hard of seeing/blind. Whilst I don't know any organisations it might be worth searching along those lines as it might be that you can contact them and they could have some training material/advice that you could work with with your horse to help the pair of you cope safer.

Also +1 to the have you seen the eye doctors


----------



## EncinitasM (Oct 5, 2014)

Wait. You are saying that your eyesight literally goes black? As in you can't see anything at all? And this is occurring while you are riding a horse?

Do you have a regular doctor you see? Please let them know this is going on. If not, please find a doctor and let them know this is going on. This isn't normal and could be a sign of some fairly serious condition... or not. Please go find out.. and not on the internet.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I can't believe you haven't seen the Dr.

Had a friend literally overnight need an emergency operation for a detached retina. She went to the drs and they said "did you eat breakfast? You need surgery..NOW"

Don't be worried about riding (nor do I see how "seeing eye mini's" would be able to give you assistance with that..). Get OFF the horse, get your eyes checked out then when you have a diagnosis and a game plan come back and we can help.

Good luck, please prioritize this. Do not mess around with eyes.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

You need to see a specialist ASAP
Loss of vision can often be connected to serious health problems like a tiny blood clot passing around your brain


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When this happened to hubby, just once, it scared the crap out of him. A small blood vessel had broken in the back of his eye. If this is what is going on you may have glaucoma, a build up of eye pressure which can be controlled with drops. Regardless, get your butt into either an optometrist or ophthalmologist. Either one can do pressure readings.


----------



## Trusty Rusty (May 2, 2014)

Thanks for the help I have been to the normal doctors s and they can't explain why its happening. Its scary. Yes literally everything goes black while I out riding and I don't know what to do. I don't wanna quit riding but if I eventually can't see at all dont i have too? I don't know what to do?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

You need to see a specialist and not dismiss this. Have you seen an eye specialist?

Does it only happen only when you're riding?


----------



## Overread (Mar 7, 2015)

Medical info is vast these days; your general doctor can do basic things, but when something like this crops up that isn't easily explained then they've got to refer you to a specialist - someone who really knows that medical area inside and out.


----------



## Trusty Rusty (May 2, 2014)

Yogiwick said:


> You need to see a specialist and not dismiss this. Have you seen an eye specialist?
> 
> Does it only happen only when you're riding?


No it can happen anytime and no there is'ent any by where I live


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Not a good thing that it happens at any time though I thought it was a little weird it was only on the horse.

Do you also feel dizzy or is it solely your eyes?

I get that there may be nowhere close but this really needs to be treated as an emergency.

Either a routine eye doctor (who does walk ins possibly) or ideally have your doctor refer you to a specialist, the closest hospital should have someone as well. Even if it's an hour or so's drive there should be one of those places relatively close and it really is important to make the effort. I assume your parents know about it?

I don't remember your location but while an hour isn't close it's not unreasonable. If it's further I would still urge you to go- or at least call and talk to someone, see if they have any ideas.

The problem isn't necessarily your eyes, other things can effect the eyes but it's not a good thing either way. You're young, you really don't want to regret this.


----------



## Trusty Rusty (May 2, 2014)

Yogiwick said:


> Not a good thing that it happens at any time though I thought it was a little weird it was only on the horse.
> 
> Do you also feel dizzy or is it solely your eyes?
> 
> ...


Its not only on the horse its any time. And yes my moms gonna take me to neurology department to get me checked out. And I sometimes get dizzy sometimes I dont


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Glad you have a plan. If there is occasional dizziness involved it makes me think the root is not your eyes (though actual eye problems can develop from other causes).

Please update us! Good luck!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Your doctor should have referred you to a specialist


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

Yes, please see an opthamologist asap. Your vision health isn't to be put on hold. While you are waiting, try a good eye supplement to support your eye health. It can't hurt.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

How are things going?


----------



## budley95 (Aug 15, 2014)

Please go see a doctor. My friend had this. Turned out to be a tumour on her adrenal gland. Was sorted very easily with very minor keyhole surgery, she's fine now.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

There are hundreds of reasons that this could be happening & not one of them good.
Intermittent blindness isn't a disease- IT'S A WARNING!


----------



## Redhead (Feb 11, 2014)

My sister in law had symptoms like yours. It turned out she has MS. I hope you get some answers soon.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Keep in mind the OP is young, even more worrisome/strange imo


----------



## MaximasMommy (Sep 21, 2013)

This used to happen to me all the time. It only lasted for maybe 2 seconds. I would feel sick to my stomach and everything would go black. I would also be very wobbly and have to hang on to something for balance. I could turn my head around with my eyes open and the world was just black. I think it was low blood sugar. I used to not eat a lot (not an eating disorder I just didnt feel hungry) but now that I am older I eat more regularly and I always make sure to eat some good protein before riding. It really worried me when I started riding because I didn't know if it would happen randomly, but it hasn't yet. Does any of that help you?


----------



## Overread (Mar 7, 2015)

MaximasMommy said:


> This used to happen to me all the time. It only lasted for maybe 2 seconds. I would feel sick to my stomach and everything would go black. I would also be very wobbly and have to hang on to something for balance. I could turn my head around with my eyes open and the world was just black. I think it was low blood sugar. I used to not eat a lot (not an eating disorder I just didnt feel hungry) but now that I am older I eat more regularly and I always make sure to eat some good protein before riding. It really worried me when I started riding because I didn't know if it would happen randomly, but it hasn't yet. Does any of that help you?


You reminded me that this use to happen to me; though not regularly (more during early student days though when my diet was pretty bad). Certainly it can happen and for me normally happened when I suddenly stood up. Simply eating more of the right foods and more structured to when one ate helps (the structure is more about ensuring that you get regular food and don't end up with long periods without). 

That said this does sound different to the OP's situation which appears to be induced more by the sudden jolt when riding; and likely might link to leg and body position as well (which might be why they notice it during riding but not during a car drive). 

However like all things medical there are often multiple signs that, to the layman, can appear to show multiple different conditions. Professional medical advice is the only one you should listen to and what you should see for a proper answer (though I think the OP has got that message now


----------

